# Spinnt mein Mark 5x Pro???



## Murcho (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein Mark 5x pro und habe es gestern zum 2ten Mal getestet. 

Gestern habe ich mich mehr geärgert, als das es mir etwas genutzt hat. Folgendes ist mir aufgefallen:

...Ab ca. 0,6 - 0,8 m Wassertiefe ging immer der Flachwasseralarm an und das Echolotlot hat an sich gar nix mehr angezeigt, soweit so gut das war ja noch ok. Aber sobald ich wieder in tiefere abschnitte gekommen bin dauerte es ewigkeiten bis das Echo wieder gearbeitet hat. Für 5 - 10 min war dann immer eigentlich Funkstille gewesen. Mir ist es so vor gekommen, dass das Echolot keinen vernünftigen Grundkontakt hinbekommen hat und dachte, dass es an den doch relativ schlammigen Gewässergrund lag. Aber das beste ist ja, wenn ich nach diesen Aussetzern an Stellen gefahren bin die vorher super abgebildet wurden, hat dies überhaupt keinen Einfluss gehabt. Mir kam es vor als wenn das Echolot völlig willkürlich nach Flachwasseraussetzern den Betrieb wieder aufnimmt. Irgendwie bin ich mir der Laune des Gerätes ausgeliefert vorgekommen. Nicht einmal ein Ein- und Ausschalten des Gerätes hat was gebracht.

Kennt jemand das Problem? Liegt es an mir, am Gerät oder am Gewässer? Kann ich was dagegen tun?

Vielen Dank vorab!!

Grüße Murcho


----------



## Tommes63 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinnt mein Mark 5x Pro???*

Ping-Geschwindigkeit zu langsam? Meine ersten Versuche mit diesem Gerät waren auch nicht gerade berauschend. Bei mir läuft das Gerät im Automatikmodus, Alarme sind ausgeschaltet.

Vermute dein Problem könnte an der Menge an Einstellmöglichkeiten liegen, da kann man viel falsch machen.

Später hab ich die Einstellung: Fischsuche gefunden und auf Flachwasser gestellt. Dann übernimmt er alle nötigen Einstellungen die hier zu unseren Tiefen und Trübungen gut passen. Ab weniger als 1m Tiefe sind trotzdem nur noch Störungen drauf, gehen aber sofort wieder weg.

Probier das erst mal aus , ich glaub du mußt dazu in den Expertenmodus gehen. Später wenn man sich auskennt, kann man hier und da noch was verbessern, hab ich aber noch nicht gemacht. Ich bin jetzt damit zufrieden und möchte kein anderes mehr haben.

Genaueres kann ich nicht sagen, bin erst am WE wieder auf dem Wasser.


----------



## Murcho (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinnt mein Mark 5x Pro???*

Hallo Thomas,

vielen Dank für deinen Tipp. Ich habe das echo jetzt mal auf Grundeinstellungen zurückgesetzt. 
Den Ping hat ich auf schnellste, aber irgendwie kommts mir vor(wenn ich hinhöre) als wenn das echo die Schallwellen in ganz unterschiedlichen abständen aussendet, warum macht es das? Gibt es noch irgendeine Möglichkeit den Bildlauf zu beschleunigen als nur über die Ping Zeit?
Ich habe bei mir nen Fischfang-Modus gefunden, den habe ich auf Flachwasser gestellt. Das meinst du doch bestimmt,ne?

Mal gucken ,obs hilft. Ich wrde am WE testen und berichten.

Falls noch jemand Ideen hat...immer gerne her damit!

Grüße Murcho


----------



## Tommes63 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinnt mein Mark 5x Pro???*

Ja genau, den meinte ich.

Bildlauf auf maximal stellen könnte auch Abhilfe schaffen. Der wird im Flachwassermodus nicht automatisch mit eingestellt (glaube ich).

Ungleichmäßige Pinggeschwindigkeit is sicher nicht normal. Stecker sitzt richtig? Stromversorgung, kein Wackler? Bordspannung hoch genug? Manchmal sind die Probleme da wo man sie am wenigsten vermutet.


----------



## Murcho (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinnt mein Mark 5x Pro???*

Aber die Ping Geschwindigkeit ist doch die Zeit zwischen den Tönen oder? Mir kommts so vor als wenn das Gerät die Zeiten an die Entfernung zum Boden/Reflexquelle anpasst.(jedenfalls wenn ich das Gerät trocken in der Wohnung anwerfe und den Abstand zur Wand verändere  ). Aber den Bildlauf kann ich doch nur über die Ping Geschwindigkeit anpassen, oder gibbet da noch ne andere Einstellmöglichkeit?


----------



## Tommes63 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinnt mein Mark 5x Pro???*



Tommes63 schrieb:


> Manchmal sind die Probleme da wo man sie am wenigsten vermutet.



Zum Beispiel hier|kopfkrat



Murcho schrieb:


> (jedenfalls wenn ich das Gerät trocken in der Wohnung anwerfe und den Abstand zur Wand verändere  )



Benutze es am/im Wasser, dafür ist es gebaut. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß zu hause bei Trockenübungen oder in der Badewanne was nennenswertes bei raus kommt. Nehm es mit zum Boot, das schränkt die Fehlerquellen schon mal massig ein.


----------



## Murcho (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinnt mein Mark 5x Pro???*

Tolle Antwort auf meine Fragen|kopfkrat


----------



## Christian0504 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinnt mein Mark 5x Pro???*

Ist die richtige Frequenz am Lot eingestellt? Du hast bestimmt den Multi-Geber 83/200 KHz, ist vielleicht das Lot auf 50 KHz eingestellt?


----------



## Stxkx1978 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinnt mein Mark 5x Pro???*

hast du es auf manuell oder automatik gestellt?
hatte mit manuell auf verschiedenen gewässern immer probleme.
danach auch automatik gestellt,ist alles gut!

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Murcho (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinnt mein Mark 5x Pro???*



Christian0504 schrieb:


> Ist die richtige Frequenz am Lot eingestellt? Du hast bestimmt den Multi-Geber 83/200 KHz, ist vielleicht das Lot auf 50 KHz eingestellt?


Ich glaube nicht, dass ich sowas verstellt habe, geht das bei dem Gerät überhaupt? ich werde aber mal drauf achten! Danke!
@Stuka
Ich hatte es glaube ich auf Manuellen Modus..habs jetzt aber auf Werkeinstellungen zurückgesetzt...mal gucken ob es das Gewässer mit euren Tipps packt.

Ich berichte!


----------



## Fordfan (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinnt mein Mark 5x Pro???*



Murcho schrieb:


> ...sowas verstellt habe, geht das bei dem Gerät überhaupt?


 
#d Sorry, aber ich muss das mal los werden - wie wär´s denn mal mit lesen der Bedienungsanleitung, da steht es drinn wie man es umstellt. :m

Rene


----------



## Murcho (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinnt mein Mark 5x Pro???*



Fordfan schrieb:


> #d Sorry, aber ich muss das mal los werden - wie wär´s denn mal mit lesen der Bedienungsanleitung, da steht es drinn wie man es umstellt. :m
> 
> Rene




Du bist ja echt nen Held! Nichts zum Thema sagen aber irgendwie doch was sagen müssen.

Zur Lösung deiner kognitiven Dissosanz die du durch einen völlig unqualifizierten Beitrag lösen musstest....

Es tut mir wirklich leid, dass in der Bedienungsanleitung nichts von einer Einstellmöglichkeit auf 50 Hz steht und da ich qualifizierte Antworten/bzw. Lösungsmöglichkeiten ernst nehme frage ich halt nach...Ob das Gerät irgendwie doch auf 50 Hz umgestellt werden kann!

Ich entschuldige mich vielmals, dass dich diese Nachfrage zu einen absolut unkonstruktiven Beitrag verleitet hat#q...ich hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht übel, dass ich erstmal jeden versuche ernst zu nehmen, der mir hier versucht zu helfen.

Vielen Dank an alle die mir bisher echt tolle Ratschläge gegeben haben#6


----------



## Fordfan (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinnt mein Mark 5x Pro???*

Noch mal für Murcho,

ich wollte damit eigentlich nur sagen, daß das Gerät nur 2 Frequenzen 83 oder 200 kHz hat. 50 kHz sind mit dem Mark 5x Pro nicht möglich. Die Einstellungen lassen sich im Menü->Sonar->Frequenz umstellen (Bedienungsanleitung Seite 19-21) http://www.lowrance.com/upload/Lowrance/Documents/Manuals/MARK_OM_DE_988-0180-03_A_w.pdf.

Setze das Gerät erst auf Werkseinstellung zurück, gehe dann in den Fischfangmodus (Einstellung->Sonar->Fischfangmodus) und stelle da ein welches für dein Gewässer zutreffend ist. Weiter zum Kiel-Versatz der ist wichtig, da sonst der Flachwasseralarm nicht richtig stimmt.
Menü->Alarm->Flachwasser muss ebenfalls eingestellt werden.

Das Echolot am Wasser testen, ein Anhalten an eine Wand bringt keine zuverlässigen Daten und Werte.

Rene


----------



## Murcho (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinnt mein Mark 5x Pro???*

Hey Rene,

und ich habe nur nachgefragt, weil ich dachte eventuell wären 50 Hz entgegen der Bedienungsanleitung doch irgendwie möglich, weil Christian so explizit meinte ob es auf 50 Hz gestellt sein könnte (Das wäre ja fatal bei nem 83/200 Geber). 
Dass das Gerät 83 und 200 kann, weiß ich ja.

Nix für ungut:q und vielen Dank für deinen Tipp mit dem Kielversatz#6

Grüße Murcho


----------



## Murcho (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinnt mein Mark 5x Pro???*

So ich glaube es lag an der Einstellung Flachwasser. ICh hatte vorher glaube ich Frischwasser eingestellt. Aber wahrscheinlich war das Wasser doch nicht frisch genug|supergri.

Mit Flachwasser funzt es jetzt super! Vielen Dank!

P.S. : Wie schnell fährt ihr etwa wenn ihr mit dem Echo Fische sucht? Oder kann ich das gleich vergessen?

Grüße Murcho


----------



## Tommes63 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinnt mein Mark 5x Pro???*

Schön daß doch noch geklappt hat.:m

Schätze so ab 3-4 kmh sind die Fichsicheln so kurz daß sie von Dreck, Kraut und Treibgut nicht zu unterscheiden sind. Vorausgesetzt der Fisch ist tief und groß genug für eine Sichel, also einfach wird das nicht.


----------



## simmi321 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinnt mein Mark 5x Pro???*

Meins macht auch Probleme , keine 3 Monate alt und nur 4-5 mal am Wasser . Es funktionierte 1a bis gestern da zeigte es mir auf einmal Ne tiefe von 0,7 m an an einer Ca 20m tiefen stelle . Hab dann den Geber versetzt , an und abgestöpselt , ein und ausgeschaltet ... Batteriespannung war 12,5V . Nach längerer aus Phase ging es auf einmal dann wieder nicht ... Bin auch ratlos Naja werd wohl morgen bei schlageter anrufen und fragen


----------

